# Abstract Portrait of my friend



## therustytracks (Feb 2, 2009)

CC please. I'm thinking about doing a series of portraits in this format with a few variations. Let me know what you think. How can I make this image and the others more successful?

Here's the second portrait I just finished.


----------



## linpelk (Feb 2, 2009)

That's really creative and fun.  My first thought was I'd like to see it without the lines, but then I thought that the lines are what is making this picture unique instead of freakish. I would love to see a series like this.  It is very Picasso-ish (is Picassoish a word??)


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 3, 2009)

the first one works because of the symmetry, but the second one does not.

Perhaps adding a 1 pixel border around each frame,


----------



## NateWagner (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree, my problem with the second one is how harsh the difference is between the two photos at the top. Also I agree with RM as the lack of symmetry here is a problem with it. Also, the last thing I'm really noticing is that the top right photo has pretty much nothing in focus, which is really bothering me.


----------

